# Firebase und Emulator startet nicht



## jabaduu (9. Mrz 2019)

Moin Coders,
Dieses Mal schreibe ich eine App. Es geht un einen GoogleSignInButton.
Ich habe die Zeile die den Fehler verusacht gefunden:

```
import android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import com.google.android.gms.auth.api.signin.GoogleSignIn;
import com.google.android.gms.auth.api.signin.GoogleSignInClient;
import com.google.android.gms.auth.api.signin.GoogleSignInOptions;
import com.google.android.gms.common.SignInButton;

public class MainActivity extends AppCompatActivity  {
    GoogleSignInClient googleSignInClient;
    private SignInButton googleSignInButton;

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);

        googleSignInButton = findViewById(R.id.sign_in_button);

        GoogleSignInOptions gso = new GoogleSignInOptions.Builder(GoogleSignInOptions.DEFAULT_SIGN_IN)
                .requestEmail()
                .build();

        googleSignInClient = GoogleSignIn.getClient(this, gso); //HIER KOMMT DIE 
                                                               //FEHLERMELDUNG         
    }
```

MOMENT BITTE schreibe gleich weiter...programm ist abgestürzt


----------



## jabaduu (9. Mrz 2019)

Ich benutzte die aktuelle Version vom Android Studio, vorhin runtergeladen.
Die Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme:

```
java.lang.VerifyError: Verifier rejected class com.google.android.gms.auth.api.signin.GoogleSignInClient: int com.google.android.gms.auth.api.signin.GoogleSignInClient.zzach() failed to verify: int com.google.android.gms.auth.api.signin.GoogleSignInClient.zzach(): [0xF] 'this' argument 'Reference: com.google.android.gms.common.GoogleApiAvailability' not instance of 'Precise Reference: com.google.android.gms.common.zzf' (declaration of 'com.google.android.gms.auth.api.signin.GoogleSignInClient' appears in /data/app/com.example.myapp-UcAN7VbNhJMzfTFdpi27BQ==/split_lib_dependencies_apk.apk)
        at com.google.android.gms.auth.api.signin.GoogleSignIn.getClient(Unknown Source:0)
```
Wenn ich es auf einem echten device laufen lasse, dann geht die App auf und geht sofort wieder zu.

Ich habe die Fehlermeldung auch in SO gefunden, aber die Antworten halfen mir nicht weiter. Ich weiss nicht, wie ich weiter vorgehen kann, um den Fehler zu eliminieren.

Ich habe auch einen neunen AVD erzeugt, mit grösserem RAM, aber das war es auch nicht.


----------



## jabaduu (9. Mrz 2019)

Ach Fehler gefunden.
In build.gradle(Module: App)
dependencies ->
implementation 'com.google.android.gmslay-services-auth:16.0.1'
ich hatte eine zu niedrige Version.
Danke jabaduu


----------

